

Personal site (URL flux) Feedback appreciated  - themichael
http://www.urlflux.com

======
kyro
Yeah, a couple things:

\- Your site is too wide. On my 15" powerbook, with safari 4 maximized,
there's still horizontal scroll.

\- Speaking of scroll, the individual scroll bars for each column seem to run
over some of the text.

\- The text is a bit hard to read, and everything looks a bit cluttered. I
can't browse the headlines in comfort.

\- I'm not quite sure how your stories are ranked or organized. Right now, it
just looks like a random assortment of stories scattered all over the screen.
There's no metric for me to rate the stories, not even a continuous time line.

Clean design overall. Nice job.

EDIT: Ah, I had to scroll down to find that the different columns were from
different sources. I'd suggest moving the source names up to the top.

~~~
abossy
My first impression is that the design is NOT clean. Clean, to me, can entail
a large amount of content organized in a neat and easy-to-read way. Your
design is simple, which is good, but a bit cluttered. My suggestions to you:

1\. There are two lines that comprise the category links in the header and the
two lines are arbitrarily aligned. They're off-center and don't look good
adjacent to one another.

2\. The thin scrollbars are cute, but they're a usability hassle; make them
thicker so I don't have to pinpoint my clicks.

3\. The logo is simple, which I like. I would suggest making it slightly
thicker or somehow more prominent.

I second Kyro's second and third points. I thought perhaps these problems were
due to Chrome, but the site looks identical to me in FF3.

Check out popurls and alltop for a super-clean design for a similar
aggregator. Keep up the good work!

------
TallGuyShort
That's a really nice, clean design, and it's original, too! I like it a lot.
If the headings were just a little bit bolder, it might be easier to read -
but the fonts you chose really make the page look "clean".

The columns were a little confusing - I wasn't sure what the different ones
were for, and the scroll bars overlapped the text very slightly (I'm using
Firefox).

Overall, really nice design!

~~~
themichael
Thanks.

-Columns: The titles of the columns are on the bottom (Needs to be changed). -Scrollbars: Did not see that, because I use safari. :)

------
azrealus
It looks clean. The one thing I would change is the way the page is loading.
Right now the header is loaded first and then I see gray body and need to way
few seconds for whole content to load. Maybe you could load full GUI first and
then fade in separate news? Overall looks pretty cool!

~~~
chanux
Not clean enough for me. Or did I mix up clutter & clean?

------
citizenparker
\- As kyro said, it's a bit too wide.

\- The logo could stand to be a bit crisper. Maybe take a look at some of the
techniques from [http://psd.tutsplus.com/designing-tutorials/elements-of-
grea...](http://psd.tutsplus.com/designing-tutorials/elements-of-great-web-
design-the-polish/)

\- I'm kinda stupid, but I didn't realize the scroll bars were scroll bars
until I saw someone else's comment. Also frustrating that they seem to work
with mousewheel only.

\- As azrealus said, it looks strange while you're loading up. I'd hide
everything until it's all loaded and show it at once.

Good start, keep it up.

------
juliend2
The design is pretty clean. Nice use of fonts. I was asking myself what the
gray horizontal bar under the menu is for. It seems like a horizontal
scrollbar to me but it does not respond to dragging (FF3/mac). And i would
place the logo URL Flux to the left hand, instead of right. Because that's
more standard.

I like it.

EDIT : I made a quick image for you (i also shifted the content a bit to the
right) : <http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/825545/urlflux.gif>

------
epoweripi
\- I would prefer if the logo is to the left than right - esp given that I am
not on a wide screen

\- A simple intro line would help. It took me 20-30 secs to realize what all
those articles were (Can the source be at the top and not bottom) and then tie
to the nav.

\- The site loads too sloooow. A quick peek into the HTML shows 11 js files
being loaded - I think concatenate+minify will help.

\- It will be nice if I can customize(pick) my sources.

------
swombat
It seems to just be a mash-up of a few RSS feeds? Is there anything above and
beyond that or is that it?

If that is it, what are we supposed to comment on? the design?

------
asimjalis
I see nothing in lynx.

~~~
sharkbrainguy
or with NoScript on even after I allow your domain

------
rokhayakebe
Can you please let me scroll Left to Right (vis versa) for more feeds?

